# GEN McChrystal's Book, "My Share of the Task"...



## Marauder06 (Dec 18, 2012)

...has been cleared by both SOCOM and the Pentagon, release date 07JAN.

http://www.amazon.com/My-Share-Task-A-Memoir/dp/1591844754




> _“Never shall I fail my comrades. . . . I will shoulder more than my share of the task, whatever it may be, one hundred percent and then some.” _—from the Ranger Creed
> 
> In early March 2010, General Stanley McChrystal, the commanding officer of all U.S. and coalition forces in Afghanistan, walked with President Hamid Karzai through a small rural bazaar. As Afghan townspeople crowded around them, a Taliban rocket loudly thudded into the ground some distance away. Karzai looked to McChrystal, who shrugged. The two leaders continued greeting the townspeople and listening to their views.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome.  I'll definitely be looking to pick this up when it comes out.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 19, 2012)

Too bad he had to retire.
Definitely gonna pick up this one.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll be curious to give this a reading, it's a shame as I honestly would have liked to see where he would have gotten US forces in Afghan if politics and Rolling Stone's stupid article hadn't fucked him over.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2013)

Got my copy today.  As I was opening the box is came in, I said "Well, I know what I'm going to be doing for the next four days or so!"  My wife (who also worked at JSOC) said, "Yeah, you're going to be waiting for your wife to finish reading your new book!"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 8, 2013)

I feel ya, Mara. 

ETA:
Reading that passage in Mara's post about him wanting to know the truth on the ground, I can't help but think of this photo when he visited the Korengal valley.  That area looked really remote to me...


----------



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/12725

An interesting and lengthy interview.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll probably pass, especially after he threw himself into the gun debate.


----------



## AWP (Jan 11, 2013)

A page or so on the Tillman episode and another page or so on the RS article...McC's chance to give everyone his side and he managed to condense those two controversial events into about 3 pages total?

I guess that's one way to do it.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm was disappointed with his view on guns, but it doesn't change my opinion of him as a General Officer. I'll still be reading this one.


----------



## RangerRudy (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks, Marauder06. I will definitely add it to the "must read" list.


----------

